# Commands for fronts/finishes?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

This is in regards to rally which has a finish to the handler's right (finish behind) and finish to the handler's left (flip finish, I think). 

Renji has learned "fuß" (heel) as a position so it's not really a heel command, just a "get to my left side and stay there whether I move or not" command. I'm not sure if this is a bad thing or not at this point! But if he's at my front and I tell him to fuß, he sends his butt flying into the air and flips so he gets in the finish position where I either release him or step off with my left. 

We're teaching the finish right (move behind me and get into position), and my question is whether or not this is a different verbal command or a hand signal or both and how exactly this behavior should be linked to the command? I know there are four signs in rally which concern this. I'm not even sure I'm phrasing the question correctly. I guess I should ask what do all of you do to differentiate the different finishes?

I made the mistake of not teaching a front with the recall, so now I am teaching the "front" as a positional command. With "fuß," I can give that command no matter where he is and he knows that means sit at my left side, and I want my command for "front" to be the same- drop whatever you're doing, come here, and sit attentively at my front. I am also trying to be ANAL about teaching a straight "sit" right from the beginning so he doesn't fall into a crooked sit habit. The funny thing is that his body is usually straight but he doesn't pay attention to his hind feet and they splay out in a goofy way. I don't think we'll be marked down for this in rally but is this something I should clean up now so as not to instill the habit or should I even worry about it?

We worked on a lot of this outside when I got home from work and he did VERY well. He's passed out.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I use "finish" as the go-around-my-right-side-to-heel-position command.
I taught it by using a treat to lure around behind me while taking a step back on my right foot. Then phasing out the body motions as quickly as possilbe. I still cheat by moving my eyes to the right as a cue
[Starting position is the front/recalled position.]
"Fuss" is always get to heel position as quickly as possible. That would include a "flip" finish.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I also use "finish" for the going around behind the handler finish. I also use a hand signal of my right hand up at my waist, then swing my hand down to my side. I teach "come" to mean basically "front" though because the first dog training class I took was at an obedience club so they taught AKC style commands from the beginning.

As for the sit, I would say either try to straighten it out now or not at all. I don't know whether they'd mark off for goofy leg positions or not. My GSD does that when she lays down, she does it straight but with her legs all bent funny! 
Like this: http://www.chicagocanine.com/photos/ancatr2.jpg


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:I teach "come" to mean basically "front" though because the first dog training class I took was at an obedience club so they taught AKC style commands from the beginning.


I wish I did this too! Oh well, my new "finish" command will also serve as a recall, no biggie. Renji is not quite so bad with the sits (but what a cute down she has







) but sometimes the rears can splay a bit. Maybe I should just let it slide since we're not going to do any competition OB. I don't know if we're ever going to show/title, but if we ever get there, I'll be happy with CGC, RN, FO (UKC-SDA), and hopefully a BH (ok I'll be happy with just showing up at a trial and Renji not causing a scene!). Nothing that will fail us if he's not spot-on precise.

Mary, that is how I am teaching it, luring him around my back. I like how you two use "finish" and the "eyeball signals."







I was considering "flip," maybe I'll use "finish" instead.

Thanks!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I use heel for getting on and staying on my left including the flip finish. I use "around" for going around my right to my left. That includes any signs such as the left about turn (Sign #29) -not sure if this was one the four signs you were referring to but it requires the dog going around your right side and moving forward.

I use "Come" or "Front" for recalls to my front. Come indicates that I may throw another command in like in the drop on recall exercises. Front means the dog is to come all the way in from wherever and whatever he is doing.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes, the "eyeball signals" work great Assuming of course they are looking at you!
Also, I don't think you have messed up your recall just by the way you describe it. I always teach the two separately. I teach a front from VERY short distances using the "hier" command. I get speed by calling the dog from a distance without the "hier." Or by releasing with an "OKAY!" right before they get to me. Then when they are correct up close, and fast I start to put the two together. However, you won't need that in Rally but will for a BH or CD.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

When my dogs are in the front and I want them to "swing" to my left, I just say fuss. If I want them to go right from the front, I say ungefähr which means around in German.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

With my first dogs, I used the command "heel" for the finish to the right, and "swing" for the finish to the left. Initially all they learned was the right finish as we just had regular obedience back then. I taught the left finish to help straighten up the fronts (they were anticipating that finish to the right, so whenever they sat to the right on the recall, I made them finish to the left - and vice versa).

There definitely has to be a different command for the left and right finishes - OR you can use a signal (or verbal AND signal) in rally. In regular obedience you can use one or the other, not both. I tend to use both in novice rally and then gradually fade out the signal as we go more advanced. I prefer verbal over signal when I can because I've been at enough trials to know that there are things that can happen to grab your dog's attention right as you give a signal (like someone knocking over a crate, or flashing a camera straight into your dog's face from outside the ring). So I prefer verbal, and I have a voice that carries well.

I switched my right finish command to "getaround!" said all as one word. It seemed to energize my dogs more - some words just work better than others for me, so maybe that's why. The left finish is now "swing back". My recall is simply "come" and that is with the expectation that my dog will sit in front (my relaxed recall - no front or sit required, just get your butt over by me - is "here").

The only things that you would be marked down for in rally are things that take a full point off in regular obedience. Small imperfections - a sit that's a tiny bit crooked, for example - don't get marked in rally. If they're only worth half a point then they're ignored. It's good to concentrate on a straight sit from day one, but you have to be careful not to nag your dog too much or they may lose their enthusiasm for the recall altogether. The primary part of the exercise is that the dog comes all the way to you, briskly. The rest is just points. As long as you do the primary parts of the exercise you'll pass that exercise. If a dog loses enthusiasm, comes to extremely slowly or not all the way, you flunk that exercise. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

With Strauss I use "Ende!" to signal him to go around me, and just give him "Fuss!" if I want him to finish at my left.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris heels on 'Fuß' (right-side heel is 'Pie'). I use 'Get in line' to have her get in heel position (this is often similar to her left finish). Her command to finish right is 'Around' and finish left is 'Lado.'


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

All of mine have a verbal command and a hand signal, I can use either or both. For rally I use both since it doesn't count against you. My right finish is "finish" or "Fuss" (for SchH we will be using the right finish) or I wave my right arm out. For the left finish I say "swing" and wave my left arm out. Kenya's left finish is not a flip finish (for that I would use a pivot command), but she just the flashy jump left finish.


----------

